# Need help choosing between these two speaker systems!!!



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a huge dilemma between which set of speakers I should purchase. It is between the Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 60.6 speakers and the Pinnacle 350 W MB6000 Microburst. 

The Pinnacles are on sale on dell.com for $250 marked down from $600 so they look like a steal. Here are the links to the two: 

Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 60.6 Speaker System (Black)
http://amzn.com/B001GOK9GE


http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643&acd=10550055-600263-

I will be running these through a brand new Yamaha HTR-4065 receiver. 

Please let me know if these two speaker systems are compatible with my receiver as well because I don't know how to tell. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, I would not go with either of them. I wold go with these Martin Logan MLT-2 speaker system Much better speakers for the money.


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

I kind of have a limit of $250. Unless they are overwhelmingly better, I won't jump at those. Are you saying the two I have been looking at are no good? I've read nothing but great reviews on both but I'm leaning towards the pinnacles because of how much they are on sale but I really have no clue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The big issue is the driver size of the satellites and the centre channel only have 3" drivers in them. There is no way they can deliver any decent sound at a good volume level. The ML at least have larger drivers and have also had good reviews considering the price.


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The big issue is the driver size of the satellites and the centre channel only have 3" drivers in them. There is no way they can deliver any decent sound at a good volume level. The ML at least have larger drivers and have also had good reviews considering the price.


If they're that much better than what I had in mind, I'd have no problem spending the extra money but in more than one review, people are complaining that the sub isn't very good and doesn't give out a good low. I've owned decent cheap subs that at least have you something so that concerns me. What is the absolute best I can do for $300 and under?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the cheap thing, it is rarely good. My advice is to save untill you can afford a good system & then get it. That AVR will overpower those speakers. Trust us, you won't be satisfied.


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I'm not a fan of the cheap thing, it is rarely good. My advice is to save untill you can afford a good system & then get it. That AVR will overpower those speakers. Trust us, you won't be satisfied.


I'm not willing to spend a crazy amount on speakers as I don't have the money for that. There must be some set of speakers that match this receiver for a good price because the receiver alone isn't super expensive. I bought it refurbished for $200. Is there anything?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Newegg frequently runs some really good deals or offers rebates on speakers and HT systems such as the one mentioned by Tony. Keep an eye on them and I bet they'll go on sale before long. A friend of mine bought that same set for $250 a while back if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> Newegg frequently runs some really good deals or offers rebates on speakers and HT systems such as the one mentioned by Tony. Keep an eye on them and I bet they'll go on sale before long. A friend of mine bought that same set for $250 a while back if I remember correctly.


So the pinnacles wouldn't go good with the Yamaha? I really don't want to sit and wait on a deal because I want to get it going soon. From what I hear, the pinnacles are $600 before the sale at Dell so they must be good. I just don't want this deal to go to waste if they are good speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me the sub with the first two systems wont be even as good as the MLs I pointed out. Most people who reviews systems like that dont really know what is good and what is not.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Def Tech and Pinnacle are both fine brands as is Martin Logan. The point we are making is that going with a very low cost system may cause you to want to upgrade very soon, meaning your initial investment could go to wast quickly. If you are ok with performance relative to your budget, and don't feel like waiting then I would suggest picking the cheaper of the options you are considering. Even a $250 5.1 system will be much more enjoyable than TV speakers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Hello, I would not go with either of them. I wold go with these Martin Logan MLT-2 speaker system Much better speakers for the money.


WOW... I never new ML had speakers that were that low priced!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you listen to any of the systems at a store before you buy? It would be a waste if you didn't like the system. Everybody has there own opinions on what sounds good to them. You could buy used speakers to save some cash lots of items on Craig's list just demo them first. Have you considered buying main speakers and others as you can afford them?


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

B- one said:


> Can you listen to any of the systems at a store before you buy? It would be a waste if you didn't like the system. Everybody has there own opinions on what sounds good to them. You could buy used speakers to save some cash lots of items on Craig's list just demo them first. Have you considered buying main speakers and others as you can afford them?


I've never thought about that. What would be good to start out with? I don't want to pay a crazy amount.


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> Def Tech and Pinnacle are both fine brands as is Martin Logan. The point we are making is that going with a very low cost system may cause you to want to upgrade very soon, meaning your initial investment could go to wast quickly. If you are ok with performance relative to your budget, and don't feel like waiting then I would suggest picking the cheaper of the options you are considering. Even a $250 5.1 system will be much more enjoyable than TV speakers.


How about these?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001202C44#productDescription


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The drivers are smaller than the MLs so in my opinion not as good


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would listen to a lot of speakers to find out which you like. Svs a sponsor here at HTS offers a 45 day in home trial. Check out there outlet deals for the Sbs-2 they have great reviews and a great price. If you listen to speakers at a store try to use equipment at a level close to yours as well. Take your own music or movies with you ,something you know well,to compare different speakers. Most importantly don't be in a hurry buy once buy right save money.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Here's something to think about:

Grab the Ascend CBM-170SE's (new = $300, on Audiogon now for $225)

Eventually get the center speaker: CMT-340SE for $300.

Then, complete it all by grabbing the CBM-340SE's (new = $500-ish) and use those as your fronts - moving the 170's to the side surround.

A good subwoofer is $300->$1000; add it when you can, the earlier the better. 

P.S. - it's perfectly reasonable, BTW, to spend a lot more money on speakers than on your receiver. In fact, I think most will agree that speaker-cost is probably the biggest single cost factor in a HT/hi-fi set up.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What people charge for a system has nothing to do with their ability to reproduce sound effectively.

Please don't get the *"I want it now"* bug :hissyfit:. My wife gets that, never seems to learn :huh:.

Have you auditioned any speaker systems first hand? That will give you a big heads up as to the amount of sound that can really come out of a set of speakers & just how uninspiring others can be. Trust us!


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

I purchased the Energy Take Classic 5.1 set from Amazon on sale for $300. I did a lot of research and loved the reviews, especially from what Cnet said about them. Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I will never in my lifetime spend more than $800-1000 on a sound system. Can't wait to hook these up to my Yamaha!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cnet reviews are very poor and tend to be very biased to certain manufacturers. I do hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Cnet reviews are very poor and tend to be very biased to certain manufacturers. I do hope you enjoy them.


Energy isn't exactly a "huge brand" so I doubt it as far as there review goes on these. I read reviews from several sites before making my decision. They really are beautiful speakers and I hear they pack a great punch. Thanks!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a pair of bookshelf and tower speakers from Energy , I think they make good speakers. I'm sure your not looking to have the house rattle from your system and you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## baillywick (Jul 2, 2013)

For my money I love Def Tech. The sound is always balanced, allowing you to use your receivers sound processor to accurately shape the sound to your acoustic environment.


----------



## Mattyk182 (Jun 19, 2013)

B- one said:


> I have a pair of bookshelf and tower speakers from Energy , I think they make good speakers. I'm sure your not looking to have the house rattle from your system and you will be happy with your purchase.


Well, the 8 inch sub that came with it shakes my house and I'm not even pushing the speakers. These speakers are truly a steal at $300


----------

